

OpenSSH introduces curve25519-sha256 key exchange - np422
http://www.libssh.org/2013/11/03/openssh-introduces-curve25519-sha256libssh-org-key-exchange/

======
np422
FTA, reasons explained and some more details:
[http://git.libssh.org/projects/libssh.git/tree/doc/curve2551...](http://git.libssh.org/projects/libssh.git/tree/doc/curve25519-sha256@libssh.org.txt)

Backgound information on curve25519 from djb:
[http://cr.yp.to/ecdh.html](http://cr.yp.to/ecdh.html)

